# LrC crashing constantly.



## geoffreyfarmer (Sep 2, 2020)

Since last Thursday - Aug 27 I've had problems getting to open without generating the Adobe crash report dialogue box.

I'd purchased a Sony A7Riii and Aug 27 was the first day I'd taken photos and had some uncompressed RAW files available to import to LrC.

The first indication of problems was that Bridge wouldn't open. My workflow has always been to hook up my camera to my WIN 10 PC with the USB cable, then use "get files from camera" option to copy the RAW files to a folder on the computer. The following step has always been to open LrC and import those photos. To get round the Bridge problem I transferred the RAW files from the camera to the appropriate folder on my computer,  using Windows Explorer.

Then I dis get LrC to open and I started the import process. After a delay, which normally wouldn't happen, the import process began and after a minute or so i got the Adobe crash report dialogue box which I ignored until the import process was complete. When complete I hit "don't send" which closed that dialogue box. I then clicked on a photo to start editing and immediately the crash report dialogue box came back. Despite that I was able to edit the photos in the develop module and after doing a few I dismissed the dialogue box and that shut LrC down immediately.

Now, every time I open LrC I do see the last folder I used and in the film strip the last photo I edited is highlighted but the crash report dialogue box appears and no part of LrC is responsive so apart from editing I can't change modules or select anything in the menus system. I can't select a different image to the one high lighted. Whether I select "send" or "don't send" LrC closes when the dialogue box is dismissed. As it happens I have chosen to "send" a number of times but, of course, I have no way of knowing what is happening to the reports.

In addition the creative cloud app won't open.

Photoshop generates the same crash report dialogue but that doesn't open at all.

Bridge doesn't open and doesn't generate the crash report dialogue.

Using WIN 10 and updated to the latest version since these crashes started happening. Ditto with updating my video card drivers -  Nvidea).

When I was able to use LrC on that first day I did disable video card processing in preferences.

I'm on the photography plan so I should be on the latest version of LrC but I can't check specifically as it is completely unresponsive. The box that requires the LrC version to be entered won't allow it to be blank so 9.1 is entered just to get past that and be able to submit the topic.

Obviously I'm a bit stuck as they say and don't see a way out at present.

I


----------



## newmoon (Sep 2, 2020)

I have a similar problem, not absolutely identical. Mine has been like this for the past two weeks or so and I'm on latest LR CC Classic and latest Windows 10 build.
I am also a Sony Raw photographer, although this has been the case for the past two years, without a hitch until two or so weeks ago. I don't think it's your new Sony that's the problem.
Now when I open LR CC Classic the catalog doesn't fully open and then when I click on the image that is up on the screen I get the LR CC Classic intro image again and the program hangs or crashes and sends Microsoft a crash report.
When I try to open again I get the message ' The Lightroom Cataolg named 'David's Catalog' cannot be opened because another application already has it opened.
So it appears to be an issue with Catalog opening, but I don't know whether the issue is an Adobe or Microsoft one.


----------



## geoffreyfarmer (Sep 2, 2020)

Hoe do you mean "  the catalog doesn't fully open ". What tells you that ?

I don't  get any message.

Just in case

Another  point is what is happening to the many crash reports being sent to Adobe. Will we ever hear from them ?


----------



## newmoon (Sep 3, 2020)

I can see that the catalog doesn't fully open. I have various folders in the catalog in date order and it usually opens from eariest date to latest (I can see the greyed out folders becoming active). Now I can see that it gets so far and then the rest remain greyed out.


----------



## geoffreyfarmer (Sep 3, 2020)

Thanks. Never seen that but now I know what to look out for. The few folders I can see look OK.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 3, 2020)

newmoon said:


> I can see that the catalog doesn't fully open. I have various folders in the catalog in date order and it usually opens from eariest date to latest (I can see the greyed out folders becoming active). Now I can see that it gets so far and then the rest remain greyed out.


I think this may be a new behavior in 9.4.   I see this behavior on my Mac to However it is faster than I am because I can'y click on a folder that has zero images listed before it gets populated with the correct number.   I never noticed when this "unzip" opening started, but I did notice after I switched to 9.4 before this topic was introduced by geoffreyfarmer.   On my Mac, I happens so fast that I would never considerate a bug.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 3, 2020)

I don't suppose you two both happen to have similar graphics cards? 

It might be interesting to roll back to 9.3 to confirm whether it's a 9.4 issue or something else changed on your systems.


----------



## geoffreyfarmer (Sep 3, 2020)

Nvidea GE Force RTX 2060 for me.

As I said, I'm unsure as to which version I'm on so how would  I get hold of V 9.3 ?


----------



## newmoon (Sep 4, 2020)

*NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060 6GB Graphics Card* in mine also.


----------



## newmoon (Sep 5, 2020)

There are instructions from a couple of years ago on how to roll back a version here on Adobe Help. However if you open Creative Cloud and click on the three dots next to Lightroom Classic (9.4) there  is  an 'uninstall' button and a list of previous versions with 'install' buttons.
I'm guessing you have to press uninstall first.
I think that as I can usually get LR CC Classic to work after one crash and  computer power down and restart, I may wait and hope its not too long for 9.5 to be released, or a fix by Nvidia or Microsoft.
I'm also trying hard to learn and use Photoshop so may use the opportunity to use ACR instead and/or open as Smart Object in PS.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 5, 2020)

Most of the crashes we see are conflicts with graphics cards and it looks like there was a driver update a couple of weeks ago. If 9.3 doesn't fix it, I'd uninstall the graphics driver and try the one before.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 5, 2020)

Here's the current (well, nearly current!) way to roll back Lightroom How do I roll back to an earlier Lightroom Classic release? | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## geoffreyfarmer (Sep 5, 2020)

AS I said at the beginning - c


Victoria Bampton said:


> Most of the crashes we see are conflicts with graphics cards and it looks like there was a driver update a couple of weeks ago. If 9.3 doesn't fix it, I'd uninstall the graphics driver and try the one before.



The first instance of the crashing was on a certain driver version of the graphics card  and as I said I updated the drivers as a first step so if I roll back I'll be back on the version that was there when the crashes began.

It's also relevant to say that I acquired my present computer in December last year so LrC has been running happily for 8 months. Whilst there have been WIN updates applied,  the graphic  card drivers stayed the same from December to August.

The other thing that's probably more important than anything is that several crash reports have been sent to Adobe with an explanation as to the sequence of events.  The answer could be in those reports. It's not possible to know what happens to them. Sit and wait for how long ?


----------



## geoffreyfarmer (Sep 5, 2020)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Here's the current (well, nearly current!) way to roll back Lightroom How do I roll back to an earlier Lightroom Classic release? | The Lightroom Queen



Can't use the CC app. That became  unresponsive too. I did uninstall it and downloaded it again but the installation doesn't even begin.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 5, 2020)

geoffreyfarmer said:


> Can't use the CC app. That became  unresponsive too. I did uninstall it and downloaded it again but the installation doesn't even begin.


Oh now that is interesting. If it was my machine, I'd uninstall all Adobe stuff and run Adobe's CC Cleaner and then try reinstalling.


----------



## geoffreyfarmer (Sep 9, 2020)

Problem solved.

On the Adobe UK site I came across a link titled "CCapp installation stuck" or similar. The link led to a download file to  uninstall the CC app but it also had an option to repair it so I selected that as a first step. It enabled the app to be fully installed and LrC, PS and Bridge all became fully functional as if by magic !.


----------

